# Concrete



## Chris Meyer (Jan 27, 2012)

So how many cement heads do we have in here?


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I am more interested in concrete and mortar than cement, since that is just an ingredient and does not have much to do with real construction after it is specified/ordered.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Not sure I'd be a cement head, but I do like concrete counter tops.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

DavidC said:


> Not sure I'd be a cement head, but I do like concrete counter tops.
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


Get out...I thought you were a remodeler!:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

stonecutter said:


> Get out...I thought you were a remodeler!:laughing::thumbsup:


I try to get to people thinking about granite and quartz so they don't have to settle for less. :>)

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

DavidC said:


> I try to get to people thinking about granite and quartz so they don't have to settle for less. :>)
> 
> Good Luck
> Dave


Well, your counters look pretty freakin good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Well now CM, let's not be so hasty. When does Chemistry become Biology?

Mortar is a cement. Concrete is not, but it does contain Portland cement.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Gives new meaning to knock your block off :laughing:

we just poured this last week at my buddies plant...Old mill and concrete plant roof was made of heavy timbers and asphalt roofing materials layered about 8 times :blink:...all rotten out.

Ripped it all of and panned it with the cheapest materials on hand :whistling

Bars were placed 6"OC and were stirruped after the fact. Corrosion inhibitor was placed on outside perimeter 8" welded C-Channel. Wood forms on the grade side were backed with tonka blocks laying around the yard. Cross braced the chit out of the temp supports and poured away.

4000psi with heavy entrainment to lighten the load. Batch master also whipped in fly ash to boot. Steel trowel finish was applied.

Let's just say we had fresh mud on that job :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice when you have access to heavy equipment in this business - nice too, not having to pay for tires :whistling


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

TS

Mortar is not necessarily cement unless you limit mortar to the typically bagged products sold through retailers. Today, cement is generally a part of mortar and is also one of the main parts of mortar (per ASTM C270). Biology is generally limited to organic/animal materials which are not allowed in mortar.

There is no question of it being necessary in concrete and also in some older, historic mortars do not need to contain Portland Cement, but other natural cementing materials are used, just as the Romans used.

The bottom line is what the mortar contains and how it applies to the untended use.


----------



## Chris Meyer (Jan 27, 2012)

Here in Minnesota cement head is slang for a concrete person. My company does all flat work except counter tops, we do alot of gray and decorative concrete, interior and exterior. We are also a general contractor.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

This is the definition, Number 2 and 3 are the general definition, Number one can be either technical terms or slang.

1.
a. A building material made by grinding calcined limestone and clay to a fine powder, which can be mixed with water and poured to set as a solid mass or used as an ingredient in making mortar or concrete.
b. Portland cement.
c. Concrete.
2. A substance that hardens to act as an adhesive; glue.
3. Something that serves to bind or unite.


Mortar is used to cement masonry units together, and it usually, but not always contains Portland Cement. Lime mortar, clay mortar and refractory mortar would be examples of mortar or cement that could contain no Portland Cement.

Concrete is not normally used to bind or unite other objects. It normally contains a cement that fits definition Number 1, Portland cement.

Calling concrete "cement" is incorrect, calling mortar "cement" is not.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

you guys bullnose out there? or anything like like this for walkways...this fake flagstone one was a wierd request for sure


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I like that bullnose SS.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, that is pretty trick.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Where do you get your bullnose form liners SS? I have a few that we have used around fountains etc, but I would like to add to the collection. 

Or do you have a different technique? I vaguely remember some pretty cool edging/rollover tools you posted in the past.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

lukachuki said:


> Where do you get your bullnose form liners SS? I have a few that we have used around fountains etc, but I would like to add to the collection.
> 
> Or do you have a different technique? I vaguely remember some pretty cool edging/rollover tools you posted in the past.


Just hand done with chamfer strip tacked onto the flat forms...good memory


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

superseal said:


> Just hand done with chamfer strip tacked onto the flat forms...good memory


I like your stepnique.

Looks like I need some new handtools.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's a shot of those tools again...J Stortz and sons out of Phila, PA makes them...


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I give CM the:

Rotation of the Avatar Award of the Year!


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Familiar with the look, but never knew how to achieve it. My concrete experience is very limited.


----------

